# [gelöst] Warum ext2 für /boot?

## Dunkelangst.org

Im Gentoo Handbuch steht drin, dass ext2 für /boot genommen wird. Warum?

Ubuntu nimmt beispielseweise per Default ext3 für /boot. Wo liegt der Unterschied. Irgendwie verstehe ich die Erklärung im Handbuch nicht:  *Quote:*   

> ext2(...)Jounalbasierte Dateisysteme verhindern lange Verzögerungen beim Booten, wenn sich das Dateisystem in einem inkonsistenten Zustand befindet.

 Heißt das, dass das System schneller bootet, wenn ich ext2 als Dateisystem für /boot wähle? 

Ich kenne nur die Version das ext3 eine Journaling Funktion hat und somit bei evtl. Stromausfällen sicherer ist (d.h. dass das Dateisystem nicht "geschreddert" wird). Ich hab bisher immer gedacht, dass ext3 eine höherere Datensicherheit hat. 

Warum nehme ich dann ext2 für /boot (laut des Gentoo Handbuches)?

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Nun...

1. Ist das nur eine Empfehlung. Man MUSS die Dateisysteme aus dem Handbuch nicht nehmen.

2. Denke ich, dass das mit dem Inhalt der Partition und der häufigkeit ihrer Benutzung zusammenhängt.

Was ist denn schon groß auf /boot drauf?

Grub samt config (klein/wenig), Kernel samt config und map und evtl. eine initrd.

Alles zusammen meist noch weit unter 32 MB...

Und wie oft wird auf die Partition zugegriffen (vor allem schreibend)?

Okay... Bei jedem boot, aber auch da wird ja nichts geschrieben.

Ich denke mal, dass ein Journaling-Dateisystem hier einfach keinen Sinn macht und die kleine Partition eher evtl. noch "aufbläht" oder langsamer macht.

Aber generell kann man als Dateisystem nehmen, was man will (sofern der Bootloader den Dateisystemtyp unterstützt)

----------

## schachti

 *Dunkelangst.org wrote:*   

> Im Gentoo Handbuch steht drin, dass ext2 für /boot genommen wird. Warum?

 

Das ist historisch gewachsen. Mit einem modernen Bootloader ist das eigentlich egal, man benötigt in der Regel auch keine separate /boot Partition. Allerdings hat eine separate /boot Partition mit ext2 den Vorteil, dass man zum Beispiel für / ein Dateisystem nutzen kann, das nur als Modul kompiliert wird und nicht direkt in den Kernel und dass das dann auch mit einem älteren Bootloader funktioniert.

 *Dunkelangst.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ubuntu nimmt beispielseweise per Default ext3 für /boot. Wo liegt der Unterschied. Irgendwie verstehe ich die Erklärung im Handbuch nicht:  *Quote:*   ext2(...)Jounalbasierte Dateisysteme verhindern lange Verzögerungen beim Booten, wenn sich das Dateisystem in einem inkonsistenten Zustand befindet. Heißt das, dass das System schneller bootet, wenn ich ext2 als Dateisystem für /boot wähle? 
> 
> 

 

ext2 ist nicht journalbasiert, nur ext3. Für /boot ist das aber ganz egal, weil dort in der Regel nur sehr sehr selten was geschrieben wird (in der Regel nur alle paar Wochen/Monate mal).

 *Dunkelangst.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Warum nehme ich dann ext2 für /boot (laut des Gentoo Handbuches)?

 

Der Code von ext2 ist kleiner und besser getestet und wurde zumindest früher auch von exotischer Software besser unterstützt.

----------

## b3cks

Ergänzung: Eine separate /boot-Partition ist zudem eine weitere kleine Hürde, wenn es darum geht den Kernel zu kompromittieren. Somit also auch ein Sicherheitsaspekt.

----------

## Dunkelangst.org

Vielen Dank!!

Sehr interessant zu wissen. Ich hab mich für eine ext3 Partition entschieden.

----------

## mr_elch

Wenn das Journal vom Filesystem größer ist, als die Daten auf der Partition, würde ich mir Gedanken machen   :Very Happy: 

Deshalb besser ext2 für /boot

----------

## l3u

Nach wie vor behaupte ich, der ich noch nie eine extra /boot-Partition angelegt habe, daß eine extra /boot-Partition ein Relikt aus Zeiten ist, wo das BIOS noch keine Festplatten > 4 GB booten konnte ... Paranoia-Blabla jetzt mal außenvor gelassen ...

----------

